# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  Vietlott - Giao diện Ultimate Screen - Tháng ăn chơi

## plchmikeyword

Bắt chước Vietlott có 2 thể loại, lần này em sẽ mở thể loại MEGA 6/45, tháng giêng là tháng ăn chơi nên em ăn chơi hết mình. Sau tháng này tu chí làm ăn ko có lót liếc gì nữa .

Thể lệ rất đơn giản: các bác sẽ đưa ra 1 cặp số ( *từ 01 đến 45*), nếu cặp số này nằm trong 6 cặp số của giải MEGA 6/45 mở thưởng ngày 26/01/17 (tức ngày 01/02 âm lịch) này thì đã trúng giải. Như vậy xác suất rất cao 13-14%

Cái giao diện này cho Mach3 được cái đẹp, dễ dùng và chạy được nhiều kích thước màn hình 

Video giới thiệu cài đặt giao diện




Tài liệu sử dụng của hãng

Ultimate Screen Reference Guide V1.0.2.pdf

Các bác may mắn nha

----------

Ryan

----------


## hoangmanh

Em theo con sô 03 nhé

----------


## Quach Viet Hai

E chon 69 ak

----------


## hoangmanh

> E chon 69 ak


Vietlot chỉ tới số 45 thôi mà bạn

----------


## BKH

Nháy cho e con 43 nha.

----------


## ahdvip

hồi giờ em ko chơi số, nay quăng 1 phát coi có ăn may ko  :Big Grin:  
19

----------


## hminhtq

Em múc 25 nha

----------


## plchmikeyword

Còn chưa đầy 24h nữa các bác ah

----------


## Bongmayquathem

em theo con 37 ạ...............................................  .....

----------


## Nam CNC

mấy ông tổ chức quánh đề hả ???? cho em theo con 31 ( con tôm hay con C.. gì đó )

----------


## Duccdt06

e vô con 22

----------


## Ryan

Theo số 13  :Big Grin: .
Cám ơn trước nhé.

----------


## Quach Viet Hai

Cho em con 09

----------


## plchmikeyword

Kết quả đê: 07 11 16 19 38 39



Đối chiếu kết quả thì có bác ahdvip (19), bác Bongmayquathem(37) so với kết quả thì ko trúng, nhưng suýt soát lệch 1-2 số nên coi như trúng luôn. Hai bác tải file dưới đây sau đó cài đặt như trong cờ nhíp

File cài đặt:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1S...Zha2tPa3c/view

Cài xong thì bác chạy mach3 với quyền admin, rồi gửi cho em cái license number (vào email: plchmikeyword@gmail.com), muộn nhất là khảng trưa mai, Sau đó vài tiếng em sẽ gửi cho 2 bác cái file key code  nhé.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Quach Viet Hai

E con 09 gan 07 v 11 ak. Help

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Cảm ơn anh đã ưu ái. Em đã gửi mail rồi ạ. Tiện đây cho e  hỏi luôn là cái key code đó dùng cho máy khác đựoc không ạ, hay chỉ máy nào có licence code thôi ạ. Cái e gửi cho a là em cài mach3 trên máy xách tay.

----------


## plchmikeyword

> Cảm ơn anh đã ưu ái. Em đã gửi mail rồi ạ. Tiện đây cho e  hỏi luôn là cái key code đó dùng cho máy khác đựoc không ạ, hay chỉ máy nào có licence code thôi ạ. Cái e gửi cho a là em cài mach3 trên máy xách tay.


cái này machmotion nó quản lý kiểu mỗi máy 1 mã khácnhau bác ợ

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------

